# My Daughter Killed This One Yesterday



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Maybe one day Dad gets to shoot one! Probably not!!


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

Another pic.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice buck!!! Congrats to the little lady!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Holy smokes Batman! That thing has a rake on its head. Beautiful deer. Congratulations.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Wowzer!!! What a buck!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Jawbreaker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumbs up and congrats on a heck of a deer.You go girl!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Omg......

Best looking deer I have seen all year! Wide with a ton of points!!

Congrats to the lady hunter!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Damm what a monster, congrats to your daughter on a truly beautiful buck!!!!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Candleabra buck. What a Hoss! Congrats to that young lady.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Amazing buck, congrats!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

WOW x2


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Man what a deer!!! Congradulations to her


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats is the luckiest girl in the world....Nice animal!!


----------



## mg64 (May 31, 2013)

Awesome!!! Congrats to her.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Seen a lot of bucks here and this one is truly a monster. Is this buck 200+ (Gross) typical?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't care if it's high fence or not that's a monster. What does it score?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Deer of a lifetime !*

Congrats to your daughter ! Everything else she shoots will be compared to this monster


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Man that's a beauty...congrats to her..


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Jeeeeeez what a COD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

PortATrout said:


> Maybe one day Dad gets to shoot one! Probably not!!


Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome buck! Congrats to the young lady!


----------



## 150class (Nov 14, 2012)

longhorns13 said:


> Seen a lot of bucks here and this one is truly a monster. Is this buck 200+ (Gross) typical?


186 and change

Had some trash broken off though

Congrats to Ash


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Lucky young lady right there, congrats to her.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Wow x wow*

Congrats to everybody :whiteshee


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow awesome buck! Bet you are one proud dad ... congrats to you and your family!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats great buck


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice buck !!! Congrats to you and your daughter.. You are raising some fine bucks Sr as always! Brett


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice Deer. She has nerves of steel to be able to hold steady on that monster. Congrats.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Great buck, congrats.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm afraid I would have pulled the gun from her hands and shot that one myself. That is a beautiful animal. Congratulations on a life time buck.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

And I thought Bullwinkle was only in the cartoons! Congratulations!!


----------



## hunter98 (May 26, 2008)

Man, that's a buck of a lifetime!!!!


----------



## Hammer07 (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats to your Daughter! That buck is Awesome!


----------



## Double EE W (Nov 12, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, congrats


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Holy krap! What a stud. Congrats to her on a tremendous buck and good job to you too Pops.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

That thing is awesome. Congrats to her.


----------



## c-hawk (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, awesome animal!! Congratulations!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful buck, don't know how I missed this thread. Guess I've been in the brush too long. Congrats on a tremendous animal......whatever you're doing, you're doing it right!!!


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow a great buck. I see the sage in the photo. Was that deer taken out west somewhere? I don't see much sage in South Texas.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great deer congrats to the young lady!


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*Dayam*

That is a DOOZIE. Congrats to her and I know Dad is very proud.


----------

